# Passport expiry is in 7 months, Can I travel from India?



## akash_san2002 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am migrating to Australia from India in July and my Indian passport expires in 30th, January 2011. I heard that I can not leave India if my Passport expiry is due in next 6 months from day of travel. Is it true? If yes, what will be the last day on which I can travel?
To avoid risk, Do you think I need to book round trip ticket, just to prove them that I’ll be back in 10 days?

Apologies, if you think it’s not right forum to discuss my query.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

akash_san2002 said:


> I am migrating to Australia from India in July and my Indian passport expires in 30th, January 2011. I heard that I can not leave India if my Passport expiry is due in next 6 months from day of travel. Is it true? If yes, what will be the last day on which I can travel?
> To avoid risk, Do you think I need to book round trip ticket, just to prove them that I’ll be back in 10 days?
> 
> Apologies, if you think it’s not right forum to discuss my query.



its okay even if you dont return as you can renew your passport in the indian embassy in Australia and if your passport is valid for more than six months you can proceed and get your visa validated and maybe if you return can renew your passport back in India.


----------



## akash_san2002 (Dec 12, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> its okay even if you dont return as you can renew your passport in the indian embassy in Australia and if your passport is valid for more than six months you can proceed and get your visa validated and maybe if you return can renew your passport back in India.


Thanks Sreekanth. I think you are correct on papers, but I am worried about Indian immigration officers attitude. They may trouble 

How long does it take to get passport renewed if I submit in Australia?


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

akash_san2002 said:


> Thanks Sreekanth. I think you are correct on papers, but I am worried about Indian immigration officers attitude. They may trouble
> 
> How long does it take to get passport renewed if I submit in Australia?


Akash if you renew your passport in Australia takes about 1 month and if you go for the tatkal takes about 3 days but costs abt 10 times more than the normal cost...To be on the safe side you can renew the passport through tatkal in India and then proceed ...


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

sriikanth said:


> Akash if you renew your passport in Australia takes about 1 month and if you go for the tatkal takes about 3 days but costs abt 10 times more than the normal cost...To be on the safe side you can renew the passport through tatkal in India and then proceed ...


+1 :thumb:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Why dont you want to get your pp renewed here? Get it done in tatkal, costs 2500 INR, and 3 days. but for tatkal you have to have a letter from a an officer that he knows you. its called a Verification Certificate, check pp website for details.

You can even speak to a travel agent. My husbands pp also expired in Jan 2011, we just got it renewed in tatkal.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

akash_san2002 said:


> I am migrating to Australia from India in July and my Indian passport expires in 30th, January 2011. I heard that I can not leave India if my Passport expiry is due in next 6 months from day of travel. Is it true? If yes, what will be the last day on which I can travel?
> To avoid risk, Do you think I need to book round trip ticket, just to prove them that I’ll be back in 10 days?
> 
> Apologies, if you think it’s not right forum to discuss my query.


try to renew ur pp here only under tatkal...n be tension free...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

*receive your renewed passport in 7-10 normal workings days*

Akash,

Recently i had enquired in the Passport Office about the renewal of my passport. As per them it requires only 7-10 normal workings days to receive your renewed passport. You dont need to go for a Tatkal Seva, as you have enough time to apply for a renewal. Before july starts, you will definitely get your passport through courier. Another interesting thign is that it doesn't require further PCC, hence the processing time is very minimal...ALL THE BEST



akash_san2002 said:


> I am migrating to Australia from India in July and my Indian passport expires in 30th, January 2011. I heard that I can not leave India if my Passport expiry is due in next 6 months from day of travel. Is it true? If yes, what will be the last day on which I can travel?
> To avoid risk, Do you think I need to book round trip ticket, just to prove them that I’ll be back in 10 days?
> 
> Apologies, if you think it’s not right forum to discuss my query.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Navendum, it depends on your area, we are in gurgaon and trust me it is a pain to get your pp in normal route. my bro gave his pp for renewal and he has been waiting for 3 months now, my husband got his in 5 days as he went for tatkal. No point taking any risk. the system sucks big time and no they do police clearance again, it entirely depends on them, if they feel they will do it, if not then they skip it, this comes from a reliable source working in pp office


----------



## xklusiv (Jun 16, 2010)

i think u can still use your passport to travel when ur expiry in 7 months. and you can extend your passport in australia too. i did the same with mine. i had only 4 months till my passport expires, and i extend it in perth. but if you are unsure, you just extend it in your country.


----------

